# kayak wraps



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

just wondered if it was possible to do a "sticker wrap" on a yak? basically the same as people who have "wrapped" their boats and have sponsor/supporters logos and brand names on their boats. cheers


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

you'll look like a massive dickhead.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

koich said:


> you'll look like a massive dickhead.


thank you for your brilliant contribution to the forum koich :roll: :roll: :roll:

i figured it was a natural progression considering we as yakkers now have our own abt events australia wide plus we also have various other comps with sponsors, forums supporting the comps etc etc etc.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

the natural progression of kayak fishing is not looking like a dickhead.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

In my experience, if you want to pay for something... someone will do it. So i don't see why there would be any difference here. Any company that does it to a boat would surely do it to a yak.

However i think you'll look something similar to what koich has so eloquently described.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I've got some nice big Ocean Kayak decals you can put on your PA...


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

Zed said:


> I've got some nice big Ocean Kayak decals you can put on your PA...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Zed said:


> I've got some nice big Ocean Kayak decals you can put on your PA...


I was going to say that I'm sure stealth could help you out.
I have agreed with them to name my next kid 495, Evo has has already been used unfortunately.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

keza said:


> I was going to say that I'm sure stealth could help you out.
> I have agreed with them to name my next kid 495, Evo has has already been used unfortunately.


can I have dibs on 550... :lol: :lol:

cheers

John


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

koich said:


> you'll look like a massive dickhead.


Hahahahahaha!!!!



feelfree09 said:


> just wondered if it was possible to do a "sticker wrap" on a yak? basically the same as people who have "wrapped" their boats and have sponsor/supporters logos and brand names on their boats. cheers


Do you currently have a sponsorship deal? i know a lot of the boaters that do it, dont actually have a sponsorship deal and i have always wondered why they would cover up the beautiful finish that most of the late model boats have with that shit looking vinyl wrap????
I guess some people want to look like a massive dickhead :lol:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

craig450 said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > you'll look like a massive dickhead.
> ...


i can do that without the wrap


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

i have always wondered why they would cover up the beautiful finish that most of the late model boats have with that shit looking vinyl wrap????
I guess some people want to look like a massive dickhead :lol:[/quote]

id be happy to look like a dickhead if it meant i could make an income from yak fishing. people look a lot worse for a lot less.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

feelfree09 said:


> > id be happy to look like a dickhead if it meant i could make an income from yak fishing. people look a lot worse for a lot less.


Im questioning the people who dont have a sponsorship that get around in wrapped boats, why they would want that over the nice finish that comes standard with the boat in the first place, but each to their own.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

It's called food.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

LMAO - With respect to the idea originally floated, I didn't get past the first 4 posts :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm thinking of sticking a decal on my yak. It'll just say 'Dickhead'. 8)


----------

